# I’m about to lose it with this FLORIDA RAIN!! Ugh



## AmyK (7 mo ago)

Hello Goat Friends! We bought a house in Florida last year. We found a Mini Farm behind our Orchard! Huge chicken run and 4 small stalls and a mini barn. YAY!!! (After researching, I think the previous owners had Donkeys, chics & ducks.) The weeds were so high we never knew it was back there. 

We slowly started fixing and cleaning, etc…. I’m learning something every single day 😅 We have 6 goats, (I’m addicted) 🤣 9 chics and 2 great pyranese pups so far.


After the last rain this is what I’m dealing with now 🤯Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I swear I’m about to lose my mind.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Send the rain to Texas! We NEED it!
you can put pallets down for the goats to have dry areas to walk. I’d put French drains wherever it pools. Water and hooves don’t mix. Hoof rot/thrush is a big concern with goats.
You can also use gravel layers big, medium then pea sized to keep low areas dryer.


----------



## lazymsquare (9 mo ago)

Trade you Nevada heat for some rain!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh mud is not fun. I saw where they used old tires fill with concrete or gravel to make a walk way.. ill see if I can find that picture

Edit. Not the pic I was thinking but gives the idea


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Try to create some drainage with a shovel for now. Get some good pix of where it pools - once it dries you can maybe get a load of dirt/shell/gravel/whatever fill you can find and slope it away from the barn. Use the pictures for reference.
You can find some pallets and build a barn floor then put down stall mats, shavings.
I feel your pain - I'm in South Louisiana with daily afternoon thunderstorms right now.


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

That looks like a frustration! 
Could you send some of that blessed rain up to east Tn. we could sure use it!


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

This thread from @happybleats has another tire pic: For those dealing with a muddy mess

You can also use cinder blocks to make a makeshift walkway for the goats

Maybe hire someone to come out and install a drainage system and add dirt/gravel where needed?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone.

Sorry you are getting flooded. 
We need some of that here.


----------



## AmyK (7 mo ago)

lazymsquare said:


> Trade you Nevada heat for some rain!


You can have it! 🤣


----------



## AmyK (7 mo ago)

happybleats said:


> Oh mud is not fun. I saw where they used old tires fill with concrete or gravel to make a walk way.. ill see if I can find that picture
> 
> Edit. Not the pic I was thinking but gives the idea
> View attachment 232855


Wonderful Idea for now! Thank you!


----------



## AmyK (7 mo ago)

21goaties said:


> This thread from @happybleats has another tire pic: For those dealing with a muddy mess
> 
> You can also use cinder blocks to make a makeshift walkway for the goats
> 
> Maybe hire someone to come out and install a drainage system and add dirt/gravel where needed?


Thank you. They coming next week for a French drain but our farm helper said they don’t work and don’t do well with Friday down pours 🙄


----------



## AmyK (7 mo ago)

GoofyGoat said:


> Send the rain to Texas! We NEED it!
> you can put pallets down for the goats to have dry areas to walk. I’d put French drains wherever it pools. Water and hooves don’t mix. Hoof rot/thrush is a big concern with goats.
> You can also use gravel layers big, medium then pea sized to keep low areas dryer.
> [/QUOTEGood advice! Thank you


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Wow! Those wet, muddy pictures look so wonderful to me! We are in the middle of a drought right now in my part of Texas. Push that rain our way. However, when it is wet here, I have one area in the pen that gets standing water and I put pallets over it. Just make sure you get the pallets that have the spacing on the boards that are far enough apart the goats can't get their legs hung or put a piece of plywood over it if you have doubts.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ☝


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Definitely look at the spacing on the pallet boards, especially if you have mini's, or any very young goats. I recommend covering them with plywood. 
Such a chance for a little hoof to slip through the cracks and have a broken leg. Dry weather here, today!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

What fun to find all of that on the property! Is the shed, etc., located on the bottom of a slope? If so, maybe you could create a berm to redirect the water. Gutters on the shed to direct water away from the pens. If you're out there when it's raining, watch to see if the water is just puddling in low spots, or is running in from somewhere. If it's running in, you can try to redirect the flow. When animals stand in an area a lot, they will naturally create low areas. Those can be filled in, as mentioned above. I have used large stone slabs to create walkways through muddy areas. Sometimes there will just be mud, no matter what you do.


----------



## AmyK (7 mo ago)

GoofyGoat said:


> Send the rain to Texas! We NEED it!
> you can put pallets down for the goats to have dry areas to walk. I’d put French drains wherever it pools. Water and hooves don’t mix. Hoof rot/thrush is a big concern with goats.
> You can also use gravel layers big, medium then pea sized to keep low areas dryer.


Thank you!


----------



## AmyK (7 mo ago)

lazymsquare said:


> Trade you Nevada heat for some rain!


Lol. You can keep it 😅🫣


----------



## AmyK (7 mo ago)

happybleats said:


> Oh mud is not fun. I saw where they used old tires fill with concrete or gravel to make a walk way.. ill see if I can find that picture
> 
> Edit. Not the pic I was thinking but gives the idea
> View attachment 232855


Thank you! I think I’m gonna hire someone to trench :/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Redirecting the water helps a lot.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Pls send it to Texes we actually need we got people saying if we use to much 
Electricity they will turn it off and then……


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I will take some. 🤗 

I know, too much rain isn’t good, pray it stops soon. 🙏


----------

